# need scenarios for EMT class



## DogPoundMedic (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am a Paramedic teaching a basic EMT class to a group of (hopefully) future basic EMTs. We are in a rural area. I am looking for one good trauma scenario preferably a gun shot wound and another small injury. If someone has a whole paper all written up with all the necessary info already prepared that they can send me. thanks alot in advance

DogPoundMedic


----------

